# Scott Hull's custom 8-string.



## Loomer (Nov 20, 2009)

So... Anyone have pics?


----------



## Ishan (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope, but thx to him I got a Crate GT3500 and I'm glade  (even if he use the GTX but whatever  )


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2009)

Loomer said:


> So... Anyone have pics?



+1 

His CS Jacksons are breathtaking.


----------



## 777timesgod (Nov 20, 2009)

One fast guitarist even if he is not very technical.

Pig Destroyer!!!


----------



## TMM (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know about CS's, but here's a couple:


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Nov 20, 2009)

who the hell is scott hull?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 20, 2009)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> who the hell is scott hull?





The man of a million riffs, mastermind behind Pig Destroyer and Agoraphobic Nosebleed.


----------



## TMM (Nov 20, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


>



+1


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Nov 20, 2009)

what the fuck is happening here?


----------



## whisper (Nov 20, 2009)

fuck the fuck is fuck fuck?

(ahh, there. my "fuck" quota is met for the day - thanks for looking )


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Nov 20, 2009)

haha, i by saying what the fuck was talking about how is it someone doesn't know about scott hull and at the same time likes extended range instruments! this guy is the man...one of my biggest influences
AN, AC and Pig Destroyer are all sweet...


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 20, 2009)

I've never heard of him or any of those bands. By the names, they're br00000talz and not everyone is into that sort of thing. The Jacksons look pretty sweet though


----------



## whisper (Nov 20, 2009)

I was drawn to Pig Destroyer years ago (around Nile's Black Seeds album) when I learned of his use of seven string, then I found out it was a 3 piece ( guitar, vocals, drums) i was like "holy crap" takes balls to put this out there. And it sounds good at that!


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 20, 2009)

\m/ Sweet axes and beastly player!


----------



## hypermagic (Nov 21, 2009)

there's guys here who worship Loomis, Vai, Cazeres, Thordendal or some other dude, me, I worship fuckin Scot Hull.


----------



## Ishan (Nov 21, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> there's guys here who worship Loomis, Vai, Cazeres, Thordendal or some other dude, me, I worship fuckin Scot Hull.



You can worship them all too  I sure worship those guys, Cazares asides


----------



## Loomer (Nov 21, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> there's guys here who worship Loomis, Vai, Cazeres, Thordendal or some other dude, me, I worship fuckin Scot Hull.



Same here. It's all about the riffs, man. And Scott "Riff-Bot 9000" Hull cranks them out like no other. That said, I was hoping someone had pics of his Custom 8-string Jackson


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 21, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I've never heard of him or any of those bands. By the names, they're br00000talz and not everyone is into that sort of thing. The Jacksons look pretty sweet though



Well maybe you should give them a listen before writing them off as "br00000talz" as you put it.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 21, 2009)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> how is it someone doesn't know about scott hull and at the same time likes extended range instruments!



This is all I was commenting on.

Besides, as far as I can tell I was right. Every single youtube result I can find from Agoraphobic Nosebleed or Pig Destroyer is br0000talz with incoherent screaming. Expecting someone to be into some random dude who makes 20 second long "grindcore" songs with a drum machine just because they are interested in ERG's is pretty ridiculous. That is all.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 21, 2009)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> haha, i by saying what the fuck was talking about how is it someone doesn't know about scott hull and at the same time likes extended range instruments! this guy is the man...one of my biggest influences


 
Would one also be able to say that Charlie Hunter is another of your biggest influences? Or Bill Burke? And, if you weren't aware of them until this post, then how is it that someone who likes extended range instruments doesn't know about them? Clearly, ERGs are not restricted to heavy riffage. If they were, then there wouldn't be such outcries when ER instruments are released in just black.

Then again, I also have no idea who Scott Hull is, and so I'm one of those who aren't part of how you define the ERG world. I also know, without a doubt, that the king of riffs is Steve Cropper. Given that his riffs made the charts so often, I'll stick with the Colonel.

Incidentally, when I took a look at youtube just now, the tags for Scott Hull mostly read "grindcore thrash death metal." Is it possible that all those fans posting those videos are so stupid that they wrongfully use these words? Or, is this music really the br0000talz? Since they know more about it than I, I'll bow to the opinion of the fans....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 21, 2009)

I think the idea those who know of Scott Hull's work are trying to get across is that just because the music is heavy, doesn't mean it's of any less value. 

Basically, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## SD83 (Nov 22, 2009)

Does he even use more than the lowest 2-3 strings in Agoraphobic Nosebleed? Sry, not my cup of tea, and I don't see the point of 8 strings in there as also Pig Destroyer seems to be mostly about extra-low riffing. I could be wrong about that, I haven't heard more than a handfull of their songs...


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm sensing Grind hate in this thread. I'm not even a big grind fan, more of a prog/fusion/tech death guy, but I do like me some Pig Destroyer, Napalm Death, Old Carcass and Pig Destroyer. Scott Hull is def one of the best in the genre. It's grindcore, it is what it is, it's not most peoples cup of tea, but Scott does it better than most.

/rant *back to MW2 and Heaven and Hell*


----------



## Explorer (Nov 22, 2009)

It's not "Grind hate" you're sensing for the most part. What several posters have commented, though, is that Mr. Hull isn't even on the radar for quite a few people who have an interest in ERGs, and that the previous poster was incorrect to belittle those who have no clear idea of who Mr. Hull is. 

Others don't see the point of using an extended range instrument if one is only using a few strings on it. I agree with this, and personally believe that someone who insists on eight strings on an instrument, only to use less than even six of them, is a little silly. Is underutilising an instrument a core tenet of grindcore? If not, then there's no hate of grindcore, just of folks who buy their form of flashy cars, underutilised instruments, so to be able to say, my axe is bigger/heavier than yours. (And, just like the sports cars, most people can detect when such posing is going on... except for those who want sports cars for the same reason.) I have no hate for something because it's heavy, and one look at my CD shelf would confirm that. However, I'll say that heaviness is not enough. Because it's so easy to just stick with what's easy, I always laugh at the stereotypes contained in the following... and at the fact that lots of the stereotypes are still alive.



Incidentally, coming back to Youtube, I do appreciate that there is some confirmation that grind is in fact the genre to which Mr. Hull belongs. It seemed odd that the Youtube fans would have been so far off.


----------



## cyril v (Nov 22, 2009)

^Just because someone records stuff with an eight string using only a few strings doesn't mean they don't use the rest of them outside of recording or the band, maybe they like playing other stuff when they're at home or maybe the just like the feel of the neck. Unless your suggesting they should have to buy a two string baritone guitar to appease you, I really don't get the point... i think that makes less sense. especially to assume what someone is doing with their guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 22, 2009)

Explorer said:


> IIncidentally, coming back to Youtube, I do appreciate that there is some confirmation that grind is in fact the genre to which Mr. Hull belongs. It seemed odd that the Youtube fans would have been so far off.



Because youtube posters are known to be bang on 

Pig Destroyer are pretty epic. I saw a video of the lead singer doing a show without a mike, Christ I've never seen someone scream like that.


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 22, 2009)

Also, just because there's not a lot of usage of the higher notes does not mean that there's no usage whatsoever. What percentage of a guitarist's playing should include the higher end of an ERG's scale to merit the usage of said ERG? Personally, as a rhythm player(and a shitty one at that) who's not really interested in playing teh meedleys, I still make use of the upper range but the percentage is definitely low compared to my usage of the lower range.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 22, 2009)

cyril v said:


> ^Just because someone records stuff with an eight string using only a few strings doesn't mean they don't use the rest of them outside of recording or the band, maybe they like playing other stuff when they're at home or maybe the just like the feel of the neck. Unless your suggesting they should have to buy a two string baritone guitar to appease you, I really don't get the point... i think that makes less sense. especially to assume what someone is doing with their guitar.



+1 I personally don't care why someone uses the instrument they do, it is THEIR instrument after all. I'd rather see someone use an 8 than tune a 6 down to F# and have it play like a Devries, but that's just my two cents.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 23, 2009)

One of the things that sold me on the RG8, was all the resonance that that massive neck gave, plus I liked the feel of it. I'll be the first to say I'll probably mainly use the lower five strings, but I'll do some jazzin' on it as well. 

Can I have one now?


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Nov 24, 2009)

woh woh woh haha, this always happens...i was totally being exaggerative when giving one of my biggest influences props...and while linking him to erg's i don't think that he should be the reason everyone gets into them or even that everyone thinks his usage of them is "tasteful". but he definately inspired me with his use of them and i still can draw influence from his music especially the new AN...where's the love? this guy is not for everyone but if you are into this style he's the balls...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, the style really doesn't speak to me that much, and as such I wouldn't find him a direct inspiration for me to have started playing 8 strings. If the man wants to use 2 strings with an 8-string, so be it - it may be somewhat silly considering the wasted range, yet it's his choice and he seems quite happy about it, so that's really all that matters.


----------



## TMM (Nov 24, 2009)

Explorer said:


> Is underutilising an instrument a core tenet of grindcore?



In a lot of cases, yes, but generalizing is almost always a dangerous approach when discussing music with other musicians  I think we're the masters of coming up with obscure exceptions to peoples' otherwise accurate assumptions.



Explorer said:


> Others don't see the point of using an extended range instrument if one is only using a few strings on it. I agree with this, and personally believe that someone who insists on eight strings on an instrument, only to use less than even six of them, is a little silly.



 Maybe you're not saying this about PD specifically, but more about the genre in general? Have you listened to Pig Destroyer? I daresay the man uses all of however many strings he's playing in a given one of their 50-second songs more than some of us do in a year. I won't argue that he's the cleanest player on the planet, but he's extremely fast and talented. 



SD83 said:


> Does he even use more than the lowest 2-3 strings in Agoraphobic Nosebleed? Sry, not my cup of tea, and I don't see the point of 8 strings in there as also Pig Destroyer seems to be mostly about extra-low riffing. I could be wrong about that, I haven't heard more than a handfull of their songs...



You're about as far off-base as you could possibly be. Sure, maybe in 1 or 2 of the 23-25 songs per album he might restrict himself to 3-4 strings, but he certainly makes use of all of them, and in grand fashion.



Explorer said:


> Would one also be able to say that Charlie Hunter is another of your biggest influences? Or Bill Burke? And, if you weren't aware of them until this post, then how is it that someone who likes extended range instruments doesn't know about them? Clearly, ERGs are not restricted to heavy riffage. If they were, then there wouldn't be such outcries when ER instruments are released in just black.



Pretty sure no one said ERGs are only for metal. You're also making the (incorrect) assumption that metal ERG players only like black guitars - my guitar in my sig below provides ample proof that this is not the case. And I know I'm not the exception to the rule.



Explorer said:


> Then again, I also have no idea who Scott Hull is, and so I'm one of those who aren't part of how you define the ERG world.



Again, didn't see him making any "ERG world" definitions there. You're just putting words in people's (text) mouths.



Explorer said:


> Incidentally, when I took a look at youtube just now, the tags for Scott Hull mostly read "grindcore thrash death metal." Is it possible that all those fans posting those videos are so stupid that they wrongfully use these words? Or, is this music really the br0000talz? Since they know more about it than I...



Damn right they do. Pig Destroyer are pretty fucking nasty, and they were long before Mr Hull was using 8-strings. Adding more strings just widened the range of brutality streaming forth from his speakers, as he's quite capable of using all of them.

There is no one genre that 8-strings were intended for, or that they define. I think the point you were trying to make (while IMO you did a miserable job of it) is that there are plenty of ERG players outside of the metal realm that people would have heard of, and that it's completely possible (and likely) that someone who isn't into metal or grind would not have heard of Scott Hull / PD. I can agree with that. I can enjoy Jean Baudin's style without having heard of Fredrick Thorendal (just an example), and can love Scott Hull's playing even while not being familiar with Yves Carbonne (also just an example).


----------



## elrrek (Nov 24, 2009)

Loomer said:


> One of the things that sold me on the RG8, was all the resonance that that massive neck gave, plus I liked the feel of it. I'll be the first to say I'll probably mainly use the lower five strings, but I'll do some jazzin' on it as well.
> 
> Can I have one now?



That's one of the prime reasons I loved the sound of my Dearmond 7 string, more wood makes more tone (subjective opinion).


----------



## Ramseez (Dec 18, 2011)

Scott Hull rules, IMNs drool. The primary reason I don't post on this site:

ARE YOU AN INTERNET METAL NERD? I&#8217;M HERE TO HELP! | MetalSucks


----------

